# Shimano 11 Speed R4 Availablity



## smokie496

Does anyone have any idea on the ETA of the R4 cassette body for the Shimano 11 speed?


----------



## smokie496

I lucked out! Randomly check the Easton website. 2 available, scored them both! One for me, one for the shop manager! Wish there was a Saturday delivery option. Can't wait for Monday.


----------



## Bajaracer

*11 speed hub*

I have an extra 11speed body if anyone needs one. I ordered two but sold a set of wheels, so I have no need for the extra one. 

Brand new


----------



## ck101

Hi
Did you sell on that free hub body yet?
If not how much do you want for it?
Ck.


----------



## marti-mar

I need it. PM.


----------



## EpiphFreddy

Does anyone know where you can find the 11 speed Shimano free hub to convert the R4 freehub from 10 speed to 11 speed? Also, once converted from 10 speed to 11 speed to you have to re-dish your wheel? I have the older Easton EC90 SL wheels.


----------



## red elvis

i also have one too. pm me if you're interested.


----------

